# Dresde 2017



## calypso (Feb 9, 2017)

Soon,don't miss:
http://www.dresdner-ostern.de/


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 9, 2017)

I'll be there  !!!! Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 3, 2017)

Some Dresdner Pics that I shot the WE of the show:









































Holger Perner with Franz Glanz
















Jean


----------



## Secundino (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 3, 2017)

roths and delenatii vini are so nice. Thanks for sharing the photographs.


----------



## fibre (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank you Jean! I'm glad to see your well photographed pics of the show. Do you know who presented the group of leucochilum?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 3, 2017)

fibre said:


> Thank you Jean! I'm glad to see your well photographed pics of the show. Do you know who presented the group of leucochilum?



those are Popow plants: they got silver for the leucos, and gold for the delenatiis! Fr. Glanz got a.o. gold for his Coel cristata! Jean


----------



## fibre (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank you, Jean!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 3, 2017)

Jean, loved the first shot of the lake tree - perfect timing and exposure. I noticed that the promo video on the link Calypso posted had very few orchids in it - good marketing. The Grand Prix had other activities going on too, but nothing as diverse as egg painting and stone sculpture!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## abax (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah, what Dot said! Beautifully done photos in a tough
setting. Thank you for the tour.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 6, 2017)

Beautiful shots! Thank you!


----------

